# Mit IPhone Varibalen beobachten



## cboerm (8 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich möchte mit einem IPohne auf dem Simatic Manager zugreifen können um Variablen zu beobachten/steuern.
 
Ist dies irgendwie möglich? Wenn ja, wie muss ich da vorgehen?
 
Mit freundlichem  Gruß
cboerm


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

dazu benötigst Du einen MAC und die passenden Entwicklungsumgebung 
von Apple:

http://developer.apple.com/technologies/tools/xcode.html

Und Kenntnisse über den Aufbau der S7-Kommunikation für den 
direkten Datenzugriff.

Oder willst Du den Simatic-Manager fernsteuern?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Mai 2010)

Es ist bestimmt möglich, Endweder du schreibst ein hübsches App dafür
oder du holst dir ein aus den Appstore ein VNC-App und beobachtet einen
Programmiergerät das an der Steuerung angeschlossen ist.

Im Appstore gibt es auch ein App mit den namen "Scada Mobile" oder  "iModescan" 
vlt ist das ja etwas für dich.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Mai 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ...oder du holst dir ein aus den Appstore ein VNC-App und beobachtet einen
> Programmiergerät das an der Steuerung angeschlossen ist.



Hallo,

so hatte cboerm die Frage ja gestellt, aber ob er/sie das 
auch so gemeint hat?


----------



## cboerm (8 Mai 2010)

Was genau machen die APPs:Scada Mobile und iModescan??

VNC-App sind doch APPs wie Team Viewer oder?

Ich möchte erst einmal nur mit dem IPhone auf einen PC zugreifen auf dem der Simatic Manager und eine Visualisierung installiert sind. Dann möchte ich mit dem IPhone Variablen via Simatic Manager beobchachten/steuern und die Visualiserung bedienen.

Der Schritt mit der Fernsteuerung des Simatic Managers klingt auch interressant. Wie hast du dir das so vorgestellt?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Mai 2010)

dann ist bestimmt das hier das richtige für dich http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/iteleport-jaadu-vnc-fur-iphone/id286470485?mt=8

Scada mobile ist so eine art HMI für das Iphone, ist aber nicht unbedingt
für Simatic geeignet, aber ich denke es ist möglich. Wenn du das App mal
kaufen würdest kannst du es antesten kostet nur 80€


----------



## cboerm (8 Mai 2010)

Danke Helmut_von_der_Reparatur!!

Wenn ich noch weiter fragen/Probleme habe melde ich mich wieder


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Mai 2010)

cboerm schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich mit dem IPhone Variablen via Simatic Manager beobchachten/steuern ...





cboerm schrieb:


> Der Schritt mit der Fernsteuerung des Simatic Managers klingt auch interressant.



Hallo, wo soll der Unterschied zwischen beiden von Dir genannten 
Varianten sein?


----------



## Klärmolch (8 Mai 2010)

Hi,
wenn Du Vorort einen PC mit Step7 hast, geht das am einfachsten mit VNC.
Kostet nix und funktioniert bestens. 
Teamviewer geht auch. Kannst auch einen RDP-Client nehmen und über Remotedesktopverbindung gehen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Mai 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Hi,
> wenn Du Vorort einen PC mit Step7 hast, geht das am einfachsten mit VNC.
> Kostet nix und funktioniert bestens.
> Teamviewer geht auch. Kannst auch einen RDP-Client nehmen und über Remotedesktopverbindung gehen.



Teamviewer läuft auf den iPhone?! Oder hast du nur einfach die Frage nicht verstanden?


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

kleiner Nachtrag:

In der heute erschienen c't wird der VNC-Client von Zinger-Soft
kurz behandelt:

http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/issh-ssh-vnc-console/id287765826?mt=8

Allerdings erscheint mit der Link von Helmut passender.


----------



## cboerm (8 Mai 2010)

@Gerhard Bäurle:

Dann möchte ich mit dem IPhone Variablen via Simatic Manager  beobchachten/steuern ...

Damit meine ich das ich per IPhone erst auf einen PC muss auf dem Simatic Manager installiert ist.


Der Schritt mit der Fernsteuerung des Simatic Managers klingt auch  interressant.

Hier bei soll der Simatic Manager oder ähnliches direkt auf dem IPhone laufen.


----------



## cboerm (8 Mai 2010)

@Klärmolch

Was gibt es den für VNC Apps für das IPhone??
Ist der Teamviewer auf dem IPhone lauffähig??


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (8 Mai 2010)

1.





cboerm schrieb:


> @Gerhard Bäurle:
> 
> Dann möchte ich mit dem IPhone Variablen via Simatic Manager  beobchachten/steuern ...
> 
> Damit meine ich das ich per IPhone erst auf einen PC muss auf dem Simatic Manager installiert ist.




2. 





cboerm schrieb:


> Der Schritt mit der Fernsteuerung des Simatic Managers klingt auch  interressant.
> 
> Hier bei soll der Simatic Manager oder ähnliches direkt auf dem IPhone laufen.



Hallo, was Du unter 1. beschreibst, ist doch eine Fernsteuerung.
Du holst den Bildschirminhalt des PCs (mit Simatic-Manager) auf
Dein iPhone. Du bedienst den PC aus der Ferne.

Siehe auch http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_Network_Computing

Zu 2.: da müsste auf dem iPhone ein App(likation) laufen, welche 
direkt auf die S7-Daten zugreifen kann, hat als nichts mit dem
Simatic-Manager zu tun:



Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> dazu benötigst Du einen MAC und die passenden Entwicklungsumgebung
> von Apple:
> ...


----------



## Klärmolch (8 Mai 2010)

Ja es gibt ein Teamviewer App. im App-Store.

VNC-Client App z. B. von Mochasoft

RDP-Client habe ich von ITAP. Kostet zwar was, aber schnell und komfortabel.

Remotedesktop nutzen wir seit Jahren. Mit den Windows Mobile Dingern ging das schon vor dem Iphone.

Ist schon cool mal eben mit dem Iphone den Status zu checken wenn man Bereitschaft hat.


----------



## cboerm (9 Mai 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Ist schon cool mal eben mit dem Iphone den Status zu checken wenn man Bereitschaft hat.



Genau das möchte ich auch.  Werde mich gleich morgen dran setzen.

Danke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cboerm (9 Mai 2010)

Nur so nebenbei, womit geht die Fernwartung besser. Mit den APPs vom  IPhone oder mit  einem Handy welches Windows Mobil läuft?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Mai 2010)

ich würde mall sagen auf beiden bescheiden, was kann mann schon auf
so einen kleinen Display erkennen, bei einer so mächtigen Software.


----------



## cboerm (9 Mai 2010)

Was würdest du denn empfehlen? IPhone oder Windows Mobil??


----------



## Klärmolch (9 Mai 2010)

Ich finde das Iphone angenehmer, weil die Bedienung besser funktioniert.
Natürlich macht es nicht wirklich Spaß mit dem kleinen Display, vorallem wenn man 24" gewohnt ist.
Großartig was umprogrammieren will ich ja auch nicht, aber mal ne VAT anschauen geht ganz gut. Für den Ernstfall nehme ich das Iphone als Modem und hänge es ans Laptop.


----------



## cboerm (9 Mai 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> I
> Großartig was umprogrammieren will ich ja auch nicht, aber mal ne VAT anschauen geht ganz gut. Für den Ernstfall nehme ich das Iphone als Modem und hänge es ans Laptop.



Verbindest du dich über bspw. Teamviewer mit dem PC oder gehst du über das IPhone und dann per Notebook ins Internet, weil das Notebook kein Internet hat.

Oder verstehe ich das jetzt falsch? 

Gruß


----------



## Klärmolch (9 Mai 2010)

Per Iphone!
Nur wenn ich mehr machen müßte dann habe ich eben auch noch diese Möglichkeit.


----------



## cboerm (10 Mai 2010)

Danke Klärmolch!!! Ich werde mir die APPs gleich vom APP Store herunterladen.


----------



## Lars Weiß (26 Mai 2010)

Hab ScadaMobile mal an einer S7 ausprobiert, funzt prima und Dank DynDNS und Portweiterleitung auch von Unterwegs...


----------



## Ralle (26 Mai 2010)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Hab ScadaMobile mal an einer S7 ausprobiert, funzt prima und Dank DynDNS und Portweiterleitung auch von Unterwegs...



Kann das also auch mit einer S7? Ich hab das Protokoll gar nicht auf der Homepage des Entwicklers entdeckt


----------



## Lars Weiß (27 Mai 2010)

Ralle schrieb:


> Kann das also auch mit einer S7? Ich hab das Protokoll gar nicht auf der Homepage des Entwicklers entdeckt



Modbus/TCP


----------



## ThorstenK (27 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ich nutze bei uns in der Firma:

iPod Touch mit RealVNC gibt es auch im AppStore für 8,99€ glaube ich.
Die Geschwindigkeit ist super und die Bedienung kinderleicht!

Die Instandhaltung wird die iPods für die bedienung der Anlagen direkt vor Ort einsetzen, um auch einmal ein Aggregat zu steuern welches nicht genau neben der Visu steht!

Es gibt noch einige alternativen zu RealVNC nur nutzen machen andere, wie z.B. TeamViewer eine Cloud (nur mit Internet nutzbar). Und das wollte ich unbedingt vermeiden.

Weiterhin gibt es für RealVNC recht gute Tools für die Verwaltung von den VNCHosts über das Netzwerk.

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## JesperMP (27 Mai 2010)

Wenn Du ein PN CPU hast, dann einfach die gewünschte VATs in den integrierte Webserver konfigurieren.
Dann kannst Du sie mit jede beliebige Wifi und Webbrowser-fähiges Handy beobachten.
Es "kostet" u.U. eventuell ein grösseres Speicherkarte in den S7.


----------



## cboerm (7 Juni 2010)

Wie genau funktioniert das mit ScadaMobile? Wir haben S7-Steuerungen über Profibus und TCP/IP verbunden.


----------



## Lars Weiß (7 Juni 2010)

Wie schon gesagt, über ModbusTCP...


----------



## cboerm (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo alle zusammen,

könntet ihr mir noch eben zur Zusammenfassung eine kurze Übersicht zu den verfügbaren Apps geben? Und vll. noch eben ein Tipp wie man bzw. wie ihr auf die Apps gekommen seit. Es sind ja hunderte im App-Store verfügbar.

Gruß
cboerm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2010)

auf die Apps kommst du ganz einfach indem du die Suchfunktion im App-Store nutzt.


----------



## cboerm (8 Juni 2010)

Hallo Helmut_von_der_Reparatur,

wie man die Apps findet mit der Suchfunktion, das weiß ich. Mich interressiert, wie man auf die Namen der Apps kommt. Damit ich auch mal selber suchen kann und nicht immer hier im Forum fragen muss .


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2010)

ich habe einfach "Scada" oder "HMI" eingegeben und schwubs waren Sie da.

hier ist übrigens noch ein Link, der sehr intressant aussieht http://i-controlcenter.com/home.htm
den habe ich als aufmerksamer Leser des Forum's endeckt


----------



## cboerm (8 Juni 2010)

Der Link ist ja echt super. Wo bekomme ich das App her? Auf der Internet Seite kann man es nicht downloaden. 

Soll es den wirklich so möglich sein, wie beschrieben? 

Gruß 
cboerm


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 Juni 2010)

der kommt hier her http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=36552&page=2


----------



## cboerm (8 Juni 2010)

Danke Helmut_von_der_Reparatur!!

Du bist echt aufmerksamer Leser und guter Helfer. Ich habe übrigens schon Kontakt zu d-eye aufgenommen. Sein App klingt wirklich Interressant und viel versprechend.


----------



## Klärmolch (8 Juni 2010)

@Helmut vdR

Der Link ist klasse.
Bin gespannt wann es fertig ist und was es kostet.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Technikhansi (8 Juni 2010)

*Icontrolcenter*

Ich hab mit dem Entwickler gesprochen..es soll wenige Euronen kosten und ist wirklich sehr vielversprechend..ich hoffe das kommt bald auf den Markt und ich versprech euch bin der erste der das probiert  !!!


----------



## Klärmolch (9 Juni 2010)

Der Millionste werde ich auch nicht sein


----------



## cboerm (9 Juni 2010)

Ich auch nicht!


----------



## Technikhansi (13 Juni 2010)

*Video gesehn?*

Ich war gerade wieder auf der Homepage..
Habt ihr das Video schon gesehn?..erscheint mir sehr vielversprechend!
viel Spass beim Fussballspiel!


----------



## cboerm (14 Juni 2010)

Ich habe es mir auch gerade angesehen. Das ganze sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## Klärmolch (14 Juni 2010)

Sehr schön!


----------



## cboerm (19 Juni 2010)

Das App iControlCenter ist nun im App-Store verfügbar!!!

http://itunes.apple.com/de/app/icontrolcenter/id376575717?mt=8

Kostet 9,99Euro.


----------



## Klärmolch (19 Juni 2010)

Kam noch nicht zum posten,
Habe mir gestern die Demo runtergeladen.
Werde am Montag mal sehen ob ich das alles auch verstehe 
Wenn ich es mir zutraue, werde ich mal das nötigste an PV's auf das Iphone scheffeln 
Ein Zehner dafür ist ok.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## cboerm (19 Juni 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> Wenn ich es mir zutraue, werde ich mal das nötigste an PV's auf das Iphone scheffeln



Was meinst du mit PV's?


----------



## Klärmolch (19 Juni 2010)

Prozessvariablen.


----------



## cboerm (28 Juni 2010)

Hallo SPS Gemeinde,

ich habe das APP iControlCenter ausprobiert. Es läuft wunderbar! Kann es nur empfehlen. Bedienung und Programmierung sind super einfach.

Besten Dank an d-eye.

Gruß
cboerm


----------



## d-eye (29 Juni 2010)

cboerm schrieb:


> Hallo SPS Gemeinde,
> 
> ich habe das APP iControlCenter ausprobiert. Es läuft wunderbar! Kann es nur empfehlen. Bedienung und Programmierung sind super einfach.
> 
> ...



Danke! Freut mich!


----------



## Gerri (29 Juni 2010)

team viewer - funkt in einer minute


----------



## Klärmolch (4 Juli 2010)

So,
ich habe mir das i-controlcenter auch mal geholt.
Verbindung klappt soweit gut, nur die Achsen des Iphone machen kein Piep.
Muß ich da am IPhone (3GS) noch was aktivieren.
Es kommt schon nix im DB an, einen Button hatte ich gedrückt.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## pylades (4 Juli 2010)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> So,
> ich habe mir das i-controlcenter auch mal geholt.
> Verbindung klappt soweit gut, nur die Achsen des Iphone machen kein Piep.
> Muß ich da am IPhone (3GS) noch was aktivieren.
> ...



Das Problem hatte ich auch.
Habe dann unter Einstellungen\IControlCenter den Accelerometer einmal
deaktiviert und dann wieder aktiviert. Dann klappte es.

Pylades


----------



## Klärmolch (4 Juli 2010)

@pylades

Volltreffer!
Genau das wars, ich dachte schon ich bin zu dumm.
Allerdings hatte ich nicht bemerkt, das unter Einstellungen was dazugekommen ist.

Vielen Dank
Klaus


----------



## cboerm (4 Juli 2010)

Ich kann mit den Achsen die Drehzahl von Motoren steuern


----------



## d-eye (5 Juli 2010)

pylades schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch.
> Habe dann unter Einstellungen\IControlCenter den Accelerometer einmal
> deaktiviert und dann wieder aktiviert. Dann klappte es.
> 
> Pylades



Danke für den Hinweis!!! Das hängt mit der Erstinitialisierung nach einer frischen Installation zusammen - und ist mir bei den Tests nie aufgefallen. Beim nächsten Update wird dies bereinigt.


----------



## Klärmolch (5 Juli 2010)

Mal sehen was ich finde wo ich mit dem IPhone gasgeben kann 

Ich werde mir mal die wichtigsten Meßwerte, Stör- und Betriebmeldungen drauflegen und dann mal sehen.

Auf jeden Fall ein cooles App!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Weschi (26 Oktober 2010)

*android ???*

Ist ja super ....habe es mir gestern auch runtergeladen und probiert ...funktioniert einwandfrei  . 
Habe es bereits in meinem Haus probiert und an einer bestehenden Industrie Anlage ....
Wofür brauch man dann noch ein EIB System !!!! 
Wünschenswert wäre allerdings auch eine Oberfläche für Android .....

Grüße aus Westfalen


----------



## Helmut (18 Oktober 2011)

*Hier was für die "Androiden"*

Sucht mal nach S7Druid.

Das läuft auf den Andriod Smartphones. Läuft auch mit den neuen LOGO!s mit Ethernetschnittstelle über WLAN.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## markuscps (26 Oktober 2011)

Ich möchte mit meinem iPhone und iPad auf das Panel über Wlan zugreifen (TCP/IP - Elau), also am besten über ein VNC das Panel steuern.

Es gibt ja viel VNC-Apps aber ich bin mir nicht sicher welches mit WinCE funktiniert. 
Mit welchem iPhone App kann ich am einfachsten über Wlan auf ein WinCE Panel über VNC zugreifen?


----------



## Helmut (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

weis nicht of euch das weiterbringt, ist aber schon beeindruckend:

http://www.controlengeurope.com/article.aspx?ArticleID=44966

Hier steuer einer mit iPhone einen Kuka-Roboter. Auch "Lernen" ist Bestandteil des APP.

Gruss

Helmut


----------



## Klärmolch (26 Oktober 2011)

VNC für WinCE http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=48423

Für IPhone nutze ich Mocha VNC lite

Geht gut.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## markuscps (2 November 2011)

Ich nutze auch dieses App für meinen Mac, geht ohne Probleme.

Nur nochmal zum besseren Verständniss, benutzt du das auch für WinCE?

Danke für deine Hilfe


----------



## Klärmolch (2 November 2011)

Hi,
ich habe VNC nach der Anleitung auf das Panel übertragen.
Als Client nutzen wir auf dem Iphone Mocha VNC lite, am PC RealVNC.
Andere Clients haben wir nicht. (Android, Windows mobile etc.)

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## markuscps (2 November 2011)

Das hört sich ja super an

Nach welcher Anleitung hast du das gemacht?


----------



## Klärmolch (2 November 2011)

Klärmolch schrieb:


> VNC für WinCE http://sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=48423



Da gibt es den Download. Dort ist alles enthalten was Du brauchst.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## pl_oli (19 November 2012)

Mittlerweile gibt es im Appstore auch ein Programm namens S7Scout, mit dem man recht komfortabel eine Variablentabelle zusammenbauen kann.
https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/s7scout/id549013045?mt=8
Gruß
Oliver


----------



## simatix0815 (22 Januar 2017)

oder aber auch 

---> https://itunes.apple.com/de/app/sps-checker-s7/id1081884752?mt=8


----------

